# OFA opinions please



## WhiteFang (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope this picture shows up. This is my first time posting here.
I just had my male, 29 months old, xrayed. Please tell me what you think. My vet gave his opinion, but I wanted to see what other people think, especially since my vet doesn't do many OFA's.

Thanks!
Kennady


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Mild HD due primarily to sublaxation (the joints are loose and femoral heads are not seated deeply in the sockets).









The hips are good enough that with good diet, appropriate exercise, being kept lean, and some joint supplements he may never have symptoms. But they won't pass OFA.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Is it being sent out to OFA or did the vet just look at it?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree, Mild HD


----------



## WhiteFang (Jul 13, 2009)

I sent them to OFA this afternoon. Your diagnosis is pretty much what the vet said. Is the positioning OK? 
This is NOT the result I was hoping for. His dam had DJD grade 1, but both sire and dam had "good" hips. I was worried about the elbows, but not the hips. The vet said the elbows look good.
I spent a lot of $$$ on this dog...I'm really bummed. His breeder guarantee is only good until 26 months, too.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

The hip on the left as you look at the picture (actually the dog's right hip) seems to have a fair amount of flattening on the inner surface. There also seems to be some degeneration of the socket below the head. The other hip seems okay fair/good... but the bad one I'd say might even run grade 2.

The positioning is fairly good... certainly diagnostic.

You might contact the Breeder and let him know that the x-rays have been done and sent to OFA. He may or may not honor the guarantee since you chose to wait another 3 months. I'd ask before the answer from OFA is returned just to see.


----------



## WhiteFang (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time to give your opinions. I really appreciate it. He's my only male so I'm not sure what to do at this point. I guess I'll just wait and see what OFA says.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

What do you mean you don't know what to do?


----------



## WhiteFang (Jul 13, 2009)

I meant, I don't know what to do about a stud. I am not set up to have a lot of dogs here and re-homing him isn't an option. I'm getting a new, adult female next week, but apparently, I'll have to use an outside stud for her. 

I'm sure some of you know how devastating this kind of result can be, especially when you had so many plans for the dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Most breeders use outside studs. Having one stud that would be a good match for more than one female is pretty rare. Even if you have one male and one femlae, you may still want to use an outside stud.

I have a male that I love, had originally purchased with the thought of maybe breeding him. Well he has two Grande II DJD elbows and fair hips, so I will not breed him. LOL my Vet thought the elbows looked good by OFA said different.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the test we all face... if our beliefs that we shouldn't breed a dysplastic dog can face up to the test of having a dog we love with all our hearts, and have huge plans for show up as dysplastic. Years ago I had a direct <span style="color: #FF0000">Bernd Von Kallengarten</span> daughter







... Who could stand on her hind legs and jump straight up in the air and be above a 6' fence. We KNEW her hips were good... *sigh* only to find that they were horrendous. Basically no heads, and very very minimal sockets.









I bit the big one, had her spayed and placed her in a pet home with a local Vet. She was an amazing dog... beauty and a mind beyond what I'd dreamed... If I'd had space here I would have kept her just because of her character.

If the hips come back as you suspect then it's time to have him altered and keep him as a pet. Don't start out making exceptions no matter how difficult it is.


----------



## Dogtired425 (Aug 30, 2002)

I am so sorry. I know it must be heartbreaking. Watching your
hopes and dreams go down the drain is hard. 
Do let us know what the OFA report says when it comes back.


----------



## WhiteFang (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you. I will let you know.


----------



## kmaot (Feb 25, 2005)

I am sorry....I can only imagine your feelings right now.


----------



## WhiteFang (Jul 13, 2009)

Got the results today. Elbows were normal, but hips....well.....they were actually scored moderate HD due to subluxation and remodeling of femoral head/neck.
I expected a bad result, but not THAT bad.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So sorry to hear that. I also got back a moderate on my male that I raised and trained last year and it was very disappointing.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Aww









Be very happy you went about this the right way and wanted to see what his hips were and didn't just assume his hips were good... All I can say is neuter and enjoy him... I'm sorry.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WhiteFang, I understand your disappointment. 

Start some quality supplements now. 

Val


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Kennady, have you bred dogs before this? IF not I'd strongly encourage you to use outside studs not only for the reasons cited above but b/c keeping intact dogs or bitches is often stressful & problematic. Keeping intact dogs AND bitches is the same situation to a power of 10(or more).


----------

